# artofart.com



## santino (Jul 14, 2004)

Well.... artofart.com deals with photography and other graphical stuff. We got a forum so please register and post your stuff. The site's under construction so have mercy   ...but make sure you visit us


http://www.artofart.com


----------



## santino (Jul 15, 2004)

and I got a question... anybody interested in link (banner) exchange?


----------



## ZacKrohn (Jul 18, 2004)

santino I would do a link exchange if you could do a 88x31 button that would be ideal but if not I could figure something out. Nice work!


----------



## santino (Sep 30, 2004)

yo, I've updated my photogallery. click's up guys


----------

